# Aalangeln in Norwegen



## dirk.karina (3. Mai 2007)

Hei zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung beim Angeln auf Aal in Norwegen.  Wir wollen nächste Woche nach Strand (Rogaland) starten und haben einen See direkt vor der Tür.
Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tips bzgl. Köder, Technik etc.

Danke Dirk


----------



## Nauke (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen*

Hallo,

ich hab da wirklich keine Ahnung. Nur denke ich, dass im Mai auf Grund der
Wassertemperatur nichts geht.
Vor x Jahren war ich mal, im Mai, am Oslofjord und hab da mal in einem See
mein Glück versucht. Nix, aber auch kein Zupper. Und es war ein warmer Mai.
Wir haben tagsüber mit feien Oberkörper aufm Boot gefischt. Aber die Nacht
am See war A...... kalt.

Wäre auch für mich mal sehr interessant zu wissen ob in Norge die Aale, genau
wie hier, erst so ab 8°C Wassertemperatur anfangen zu laufen.#h


----------



## nordman (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen*

nene, das geht dann schon in westnorwegen, keine frage. du darfst nicht vergessen, dass diese region vom einfluss des glofstroms geprægt ist, diese gewæsser sind oftmals sogar mitten im winter noch warm genug fuers aalangeln.

seen sind besser, je næher sie am meeresniveau liegen, und logischerweise muessen sie eine verbindung zum meer haben.

eine grosse wassertiefe ist nicht nøtig, es gibt aale in den kleinsten gewæssern.

als køder wæren tauwuermer zu empfehlen, wenn deren einfuhr nicht untersagt wære...#t

reker gehen auch. ansonsten muss man sich ansehen, wie das nahrungsangebot im see ist, oft gibt es grosse mengen von stichlingen, die funzen dann auch als køder. oder es gibt oft viele, oftmals auch kleinwuechsige, forellen in den seen. mit dem spinner oder einem kleinen wurm (den man in norge im angelladen kaufen kann, nur eben keine tauwuermer) sind schnell ein paar forellchen gefangen. 

klingt derbe, aber in solchen gewæssern ist ein fetzenkøder von einer forelle der unschlagbare køder. oder fuer kapitale raubaale (die es dort teilweise auch gibt) eine ganze tote forelle oberflæchennah anbieten.

nachtangeln ist meist nicht zwingend notwendig, mit anbruch der dæmmerung hæufen sich die bisse allerdings.

uebrigens gibt es fuer solche fragen extra eine rubrik "angeln in seen und fluessen norwegens".


----------



## brando (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen*

hey nordman...hattest du nicht mal tips für Aalseen in Nord-Tröndelag bzw. auf der anderen Seite vom Fjord parat? jetzt wirds Wetter langsam wieder so, dass ich Bock bekomme mit Zelt und Angel in die Wälder zu verschwinden und Grund-bzw. Posenangeln ist, obwohl ich darin totaler Anfänger bin, für mich irgendwie der Inbegriff von Ruhe


----------



## nordman (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen*

hei brando, das trifft sich gut, da hab ich auch bock drauf. ich hab hier bei mir in der nachbarschaft ein paar sehr verdæchtige seen, ist aber noch ein kleines bisschen zu kalt dafuer. nord-trøndelag ist eben nicht vestlandet...

ich werd mal die wassertemperatur checken, wenn ich dazu heute noch komme.


----------



## paulbarsch (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen*

hallo!
kann mir mal jemand auskunft geben, was mit dem aalangeln in schweden ist?? stehen sie jetzt auf der roten liste, oder darf ich sie noch beangeln und mitnehmen? 
gruss andreas


----------



## nordman (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen*

gehørt zwar nicht hierher, aber meines wissens ist in schweden der fang von aalen seit dem 1. mai diesen jahres verboten.


----------



## Jirko (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen*

nabend dirk #h

hab´s mal wohin geschubst 

könnte dir einiges zum aalangeln an den "salzigen küsten" erzählen habe aber leider keine erfahrungen, was das aalfischen an den binnengewässern anbelangt #h


----------

